# Sci-Fi Diaperfur Story (general to mature)



## Horatio Husky (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello there!  I am currently in the process of writing a Sci-Fi related ABDL-fetish themed series!  Here is the link to the first chapter for those interested.

www.furaffinity.net: Scott's Remote | Chapter 1 by Horatio_Husky

Please do not click the link if you are not prepared to view ABDL content, thank you!


----------

